# This Is SO Wrong



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

but everything is better with bacon!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

If bacon is wrong I don't want to be right.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I like my bacon diet coke with a slice of lime...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Any of the rest of you want a taste of bacon, you just let the Hog know...



 :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Man, you got bacon in my Diet Coke! 

Man, you got Diet Coke on my bacon!

Sounds delicious. Every time I drink a DK, I say to myself, "You know what this needs? Bacon!" And then Tom usually spits in the can and says, Enjoy! But that's neither here nor there.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Actually it kinda sounds like something Jones Soda company might put out:

http://www.jonessoda.com/files/holiday_2007.php


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Any of the rest of you want a taste of bacon, you just let the Hog know...
> 
> :r


If you guys like bacon bits, Tom is your man.  :r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

If only this were real:dr.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> Sounds delicious. Every time I drink a DK, I say to myself, "You know what this needs? Bacon!" And then Tom usually spits in the can and says, Enjoy! But that's neither here nor there.


You weren't supposed to see that Tony! :r



Darrell said:


> If you guys like bacon bits, Tom is your man.  :r


My "bits and pieces"! :r


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

OMG!!! I have died and gone to heaven!!! I'll no longer have to fry my bacon in Diet Coke to get that sweet savory taste! :dr

Now where the hell is the Diet Pepsi with Ham?!?


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Any of the rest of you want a taste of bacon, you just let the Hog know...
> 
> :r


Now there's puke all over my screen. Who's gonna clean it up??

That really was wrong. SO wrong.

:r


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

How about DR. BROWN'S CEL-RAY SODA, celery flavored soda! I've tried this stuff... it puts a whole new twist on putrid!

It's available from www.sodapopstop.com


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I want to try that bacon flavored Diet Coke on my Wheaties and see if it tastes better than Bud. New breakfast of champions?:chk


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

[/B]


icehog3 said:


> Any of the rest of you want a taste of bacon, you just let the Hog know...
> 
> :r


Now *THAT's* wrong. :bn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Any of the rest of you want a taste of bacon, you just let the Hog know...


You can always just add it to your order at JR's
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=accessories_detail&ItemCode=JC1995

:r


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

n3uka said:


> You can always just add it to your order at JR's
> http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=accessories_detail&ItemCode=JC1995
> 
> :r


It just seems right that bacon comes in slabs. What sounds better than a slab of bacon? A slice? Too dainty. A piece? Getting there, but sounds like you're on a diet. A chunk? Not bad... A slab? Dear god, yes. I'll take a slab of bacon please.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

brought to you by


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> It just seems right that bacon comes in slabs. What sounds better than a slab of bacon? A slice? Too dainty. A piece? Getting there, but sounds like you're on a diet. A chunk? Not bad... A slab? Dear god, yes. I'll take a slab of bacon please.


I always buy my bacon in slabs. Much more satisfying that way.

Try this, a little snack my Grandmother from the old world (where they didnt even know cholestrol existed) would make me for an after school snack as a child.

1)Take a slab of bacon and definitely do not trim off the skin on top. 
2)Cut it into little half inch square cubes.
3)Fill a cast iron pot or pan with frying oil, about an inch deep, and heat it up.
4)Deep fry bacon cubes until crispy and brown
5)Enjoy bacon goodness.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Just add tomato and lettuce and you have a have a meal,
add Rum to that and you got a reason to herf :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Just add tomato and lettuce and you have a have a meal,
> add Rum to that and you got a reason to herf :tu


Rum is it's own reason to herf!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Just add tomato and lettuce and you have a have a meal,
> add Rum to that and you got a reason to herf :tu


Add Vodka instead of Rum and you got an icehog. I dunno for sure, maybe Dustin can comment to the validity, but I hear it's not too salty, and not too sweet, but is known to cause anal itching after prolonged exposure. :tu

:r


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> Rum is it's own reason to herf!


Rum is life...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Add Vodka instead of Rum and you got an icehog. I dunno for sure, maybe Dustin can comment to the validity, but I hear it's not too salty, and not too sweet, but is known to cause anal itching after prolonged exposure. :tu
> 
> :r


So that explains it!!! :r


----------

